
Ask HN: What are your most compellingly useful Bash examples? - ropeladder
I&#x27;m presenting an introduction to Bash and the Linux command line to my co-workers and I&#x27;m looking for some examples that will make them say &quot;oh WOW I really could&#x27;ve used that last week!&quot; and generally give them an idea of how and when Bash can be useful.<p>Solutions to specific or one-off problems are great as long as the problem is not too arcane. Feel free to show off!
======
chmielewski
&& time cat

